# The "Dope" in Rome promoting Gay Sex



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well folks, I'm a Catholic and this is disgusting.

https://www.breitbart.com/faith/2019/12/06/vatican-invests-1-1-million-in-steamy-elton-john-biopic/

1.1 million for a Rump Ranger film about Elton John.

I $#!t you not Catholics....... I'm not putting ANYTHING in the basket this Sunday!!!! The communist "Dope" needs to resign first!!!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not Catholic and not particularly religious. This Pope needs to go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know I have come on very strong against Catholics, (my Dad was raised a Catholic and my grandparents on his side were very strong Catholics, Mrs Slippy was also raised Catholic and her parents were also strong Catholics up until recently) but I am with @Mad Trapper on this one.

The evil that this pope has perpetuated into the church is disgusting at best and pure demonic evil if you ask me. I'll pray for my Catholic friends (many of which I would fight on their behalf should they need me) but those who continue to give to the church are akin to the muslimes who give to their mosques knowing full well that their funds go to the plot to murder or enslave infidels.

I know this is a very strong stance but the facts that surround this pope and of course the history of molestation that continues is downright disgusting.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

After they helped the Nazi killers escape in WW2. Now add in molesting little boys and all the other BS. I'm in total disbelieve and shock that anybody supports those split tongue devils. I don't have a problem with religion if that's your thing but catholics.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> After they helped the Nazi killers escape in WW2. Now add in molesting little boys and all the other BS. I'm in total disbelieve and shock that anybody supports those split tongue devils. I don't have a problem with religion if that's your thing but catholics.


You're wrong about WWII. I have family that lived through Nazis in Poland. They withstood both the Nazis and the Communists/Russians. They are the ONLY European allies I'd count on NOW.

Poland is both the most Catholic, and against Muslim conquest, country in Europe.

Vibiat Jan Sobieski!!! The Polish King who saved Europe, in Vieanna, 1683.

That said, Rome/Popes /Catholic Church are disgusting in promoting and protecting diddelers. I was approached by one of their pedophiles, when I was young, but knew better.

It's not the Catholics, but the rot, sin and evil that has infested their church. This Pope is evil.

I'll still pray to God and Jesus. And go to Church services. But I won't give a penny to the Pope.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don’t give one rats ass what the NWO pope thinks or says. That is all.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well folks, I'm a Catholic and this is disgusting.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/faith/2019/12/06/vatican-invests-1-1-million-in-steamy-elton-john-biopic/
> 
> ...


Hang in there, Mad Trapper. The Catholic Church is being purged. We were warned many times over (by Our Lady). You're right not to give one nickel to the bishops appeal or the diocese. People are angry. Contributions are way, way down. They rely on us, and we'll starve them out. Unfortunately many of our beautiful churches will be sold off; turned into night clubs and mosques in order to pay for the abuse settlements. When all is said and done they'll be a small remnant of us left.

But if you've got a good, holy priest, be sure to support him. They're being spat on in airports for the crime of wearing the collar. You may want to consider putting your money towards funds that are directed specifically at your parish or good monasteries in your area.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> After they helped the Nazi killers escape in WW2. Now add in molesting little boys and all the other BS. I'm in total disbelieve and shock that anybody supports those split tongue devils. I don't have a problem with religion if that's your thing but catholics.


Truth.
High placed Catholic officials helped Nazis escape to South America after WWII on Vatican passports identifying them as Jesuit priests.
Adolph Eichmann was just one of these. He still had his passport when the Israeli agents captured him and brought him back for trial.

Read "Aftermath" by historian Ladislos Farago for further information.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Hang in there, Mad Trapper. The Catholic Church is being purged. We were warned many times over (by Our Lady). You're right not to give one nickel to the bishops appeal or the diocese. People are angry. Contributions are way, way down. They rely on us, and we'll starve them out. Unfortunately many of our beautiful churches will be sold off; turned into night clubs and mosques in order to pay for the abuse settlements. When all is said and done they'll be a small remnant of us left.
> 
> But if you've got a good, holy priest, be sure to support him. They're being spat on in airports for the crime of wearing the collar. You may want to consider putting your money towards funds that are directed specifically at your parish or good monasteries in your area.


We have a Polish church , and GOOD HOLY PRIESTS, that was destined to be closed, to pay for the sins of gay/molesting priests. The people would not relent, they held a vigil until the Bishop relented. He was later found to be a molester......

We still have our church, regardless of the Bishop, who himself was a diddler, and the Dope/Diddler in Rome.

"On January 1, 2009 was closed by decision of the Bishop *Timothy A. McDonnell* of the Diocese of Springfield in Massachusetts. *After 1,150 days of parishioners sitting in vigil,* it was announced on February 18, 2012 that St. Stan's would reopen on Palm Sunday (April 1) 2012. The church will have one Sunday Mass, all Holy Days of Obligation, weddings, funerals, and baptisms upon request. St Stan's now serves as a mission of St. John Paul II Parish in Adams."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> We have a Polish church , and GOOD HOLY PRIESTS, that was destined to be closed, to pay for the sins of gay/molesting priests. The people would not relent, they held a vigil until the Bishop relented. He was later found to be a molester......
> 
> We still have our church, regardless of the Bishop, who himself was a diddler, and the Dope/Diddler in Rome.
> 
> "On January 1, 2009 was closed by decision of the Bishop *Timothy A. McDonnell* of the Diocese of Springfield in Massachusetts. *After 1,150 days of parishioners sitting in vigil,* it was announced on February 18, 2012 that St. Stan's would reopen on Palm Sunday (April 1) 2012. The church will have one Sunday Mass, all Holy Days of Obligation, weddings, funerals, and baptisms upon request. St Stan's now serves as a mission of St. John Paul II Parish in Adams."


So sorry to hear.

I love the Polish people. Married a man of Polish descent. They remember what it's like to live under Communism. We've got some (a handful) at my parish who came directly from Communist Poland. Strong faith and tough as nails.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> So sorry to hear.
> 
> I love the Polish people. Married a man of Polish descent. They remember what it's like to live under Communism. We've got some (a handful) at my parish who came directly from Communist Poland. Strong faith and tough as nails.


I'm 1/2 pure Polock.

My grandparents, who came as LEGAL immigrants and became CITIZENS, Ellis Island.

Read The Triolgy by Henryk Sienkiewicz , it tells of the time when Poland/Lithuainan Commonwealth was from Black sea to Baltics. It's fight with Muslim Tartars/Turks, and deceit by Europeans/Swedes.

We have a strong resolute faith. My Grandfather, helped build the small parish that still stands, without any GAY priests EVER.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey @Annie,

I was brought up in the Catholic church, a Polish one, Our Lady of Czestochowa.

I attended the parochial school that was tied in with the church.

The Nuns that taught there were sadist, I was beaten at first for writing with my left hand,

subsequent times I was stretched over the headmasters' desk with my ass bared and whipped with a bamboo stick til bloody.

One time, I had to take wizz during class, the teacher followed into the boys room and stared at me over the stall to see if I went,

her watching me stopped me from going, my ass was literally dragged with wiener still out to the office where I was beaten again,

I went all over the masters desk and papers, then beaten again for doing it, they put me in a locked closet for the rest of the day.

My parents were proud when I was selected to be an altar boy.

I got the hell out of that as soon as I found out that I would have to "bend over" for the priest.

The perks were good though, leftover wine from mass, the priests' own brandy,

and some of the random cash given during the service, not the pledged money.

The only time I have returned to the church was to attend weddings, nothing else.

A little over 25 years ago a good friend worked as a night watchman/security at the College of the Holy Cross in Worcester Ma.

One of his duties were to walk the aisles of the dormitories of the students, all male at that time.

To put it politely, he classified the building activities the equivalent to the Roman orgies before Christ.

Those kids would grow up to be other generation of molesters, yes, not all participated but most did.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm 1/2 pure Polock.
> 
> My grandparents, who came as LEGAL immigrants and became CITIZENS, Ellis Island.
> 
> ...


My father-in-law's father left Poland in order to avoid being drafted by the Russian army.

He came to the dinner table that night. Great grandfather had put money under each of his sons plates.

So it was understood they were to leave before morning.

Grandfather bribed a farmer to smuggle him out of the country in wagon filled with hay. He and his brothers came through Ellis Island with barely any money in there pockets.

He went to Pennsylvania to join a Pokish American community and became a coal miner.

The church they helped to build through their hard work and contributions is now a mosque.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Terrible. better a millstone be tied around their neck.


SOCOM42 said:


> Hey @Annie,
> 
> I was brought up in the Catholic church, a Polish one, Our Lady of Czestochowa.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Truth.
> High placed Catholic officials helped Nazis escape to South America after WWII on Vatican passports identifying them as Jesuit priests.
> Adolph Eichmann was just one of these. He still had his passport when the Israeli agents captured him and brought him back for trial.
> 
> Read "Aftermath" by historian Ladislos Farago for further information.


There were also many in the Catholic Church who rescued the Jews. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rescue_of_Jews_by_Catholics_during_the_Holocaust
Look into Edith Stein and Maximilian Kolbe. We have our heroes, too!

The Protestants Germans, of whom there were many, weren't without their Nazis, either. Good and bad went both ways at that time, and still doe in our time, too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry for You at @SOCOM42.

I agree there are still: very bad, perverse, evil, Satanic, corropted, greedy, pos in the Catholic Church. The Pope/Dope for one.

Why? there is part of the problem......I HATE those SOBs. I missed getting my kister reamed by an inch...

But the faith is still good. Not the Dope.

The Catholic church, is more corrupted than Washington DC politicians.

P.S. How do you get a Nun pregnant? Dress her up as an Alter Boy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Can only trust the Lord to handle those who presume to speak for Him. The Bible is full of stories of what happens to posers. It aint pleasant. lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bigwheel,

Thats the truth. 

I know. 

Priests that did/tried to bugger little boys were/are evil/satanic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Asking for a friend ... is this thread about them pesky catholics?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My first thought and wish was for SOCOM42 to go back and gut the mother$%#&@$s. 
Thats all I want to say about that.



SOCOM42 said:


> Hey @Annie,
> 
> I was brought up in the Catholic church, a Polish one, Our Lady of Czestochowa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Asking for a friend ... is this thread about them pesky catholics?


Those pesky Catholics? Maybe there's one pesky Catholic who actually cares about you, even if a certain Protty can be an itch at times.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..we dont need anybody getting any extra time in Purgatory or Hades for not being nice one unto the other.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> My first thought and wish was for SOCOM42 to go back and gut the mother$%#&@$s.
> Thats all I want to say about that.


By the time I was an adult, they were all dead.

Hell some of the teachers I had taught my father.

The priest, ???? Gone at that time.

I did go to a public jr high, one teacher there batted me around quite a bit, I ran into him after I got out of the army.

I was beaten by him from false statements by kids in the class who wanted to get me in trouble,

things like putting tacks on his chair and glue in his drawers.

Worse was they left a note for a girl in class say saying I wanted sex with her,

he waited until class was dismissed and kept me back in the classroom to smack me around.

I was a very shy/quiet/ introverted person who talked to only a few people and got picked on for that reason.

One of the turds thought I was easy prey and started a fight in the classroom, to his regret,

bashed him over the head with a chair then tried to throw him out a third story window,

his two buddies tried to intervene, punched them out too, one got the contents of an inkwell in his eyes and on his face first,

he then ate the inkwell along with a few of his teeth.

Nobody bothered me after that in the school.

I will say I kicked the teachers ass in for him, he had already retired and owned a nursing home,

that is where I ran into him while visiting a relative.

I lured him into a stairwell wanting to talk about the relatives condition and prognosis, shoved him down the stairs first off.

He did not recognize me, I told him afterwards that if he reported it I would say that he raped me in school in the photo lab.

Then I told him I would slowly kill him after whatever happened to me if reported.

Nothing ever came of the incident, I did refresh his memory to what happened and the lies he chose to believe.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, Catholics it's time we purged the clergy of pedophiles.

I think that has to start with the POPE/DOPE/Chief Molester.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, Catholics it's time we purged the clergy of pedophiles.
> 
> I think that has to start with the POPE/DOPE/Chief Molester.


I don't think it'll be too long, Mad Trapper. At least I hope not. If we get another 5 or 7 years out of this pope, Heaven knows what further damage he could do. I actually think we're living through the beginning of a chastisement right now, for the past 50 or so years actually. I used to think people who wanted the S to really HTF were nutters. I've know people who think like that. But now the world gotten so evil, maybe a fresh start would be a real mercy to the next generation; hard for us who will have to suffer through it, but better for our grandchildren, hopefully.

It's making a lot more sense to me now how the great flood was both God's wrath, and His mercy at the same time. Like the bible says, Justice and Mercy shall kiss.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I think this Pope is a Queer, who protects Queers didling children.

It's time to stop Him NOW!!!

Why wait ????!!!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> I don't think it'll be too long, Mad Trapper. At least I hope not. If we get another 5 or 7 years out of this pope, Heaven knows what further damage he could do. I actually think we're living through the beginning of a chastisement right now, for the past 50 or so years actually. I used to think people who wanted the S to really HTF were nutters. I've know people who think like that. But now the world gotten so evil, maybe a fresh start would be a real mercy to the next generation; hard for us who will have to suffer through it, but better for our grandchildren, hopefully.
> 
> It's making a lot more sense to me now how the great flood was both God's wrath, and His mercy at the same time. Like the bible says, Justice and Mercy shall kiss.


I have been thinking and saying for the last 20 years that...the only way we get all this "stuff" straightened out is to have a reset.

But, I'm not naive enough to not realize....the corruption would just start all over again...from day one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I have been thinking and saying for the last 20 years that...the only way we get all this "stuff" straightened out is to have a reset.
> 
> But, I'm not naive enough to not realize....the corruption would just start all over again...from day one.


God will clean it out, but we might not live, except afterlife, to see it.

Popes time before God is coming......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I have been thinking and saying for the last 20 years that...the only way we get all this "stuff" straightened out is to have a reset.
> 
> But, I'm not naive enough to not realize....the corruption would just start all over again...from day one.


I agree, man is who he is.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Why does "Pope Emeritus" call himself that? Why not go back to Cardinal Ratzinger? Why does he still wear the papal ring and the white cassock? I think he was probably forced out, but who knows? Prophecies seem to line up with what's happening now.



> In 1909, Pius X received the following vision:
> 
> "I saw one of my successors taking to flight over the bodies of his brethren. He will take refuge in disguise somewhere and after a short retirement he will die a cruel death. The present wickedness of the world is only the beginning of the sorrows which must take place before the end of the world."





> Sr Lucy, Fatima seer: I write in obedience to you, my God, who command me to do so through his Excellency the Bishop of Leiria and through your Most Holy Mother and mine.
> 
> After the two parts which I have already explained, at the left of Our Lady and a little above, we saw an Angel with a flaming sword in his left hand; flashing, it gave out flames that looked as though they would set the world on fire; but they died out in contact with the splendour that Our Lady radiated towards him from her right hand: pointing to the earth with his right hand, the Angel cried out in a loud voice: 'Penance, Penance, Penance!'. And we saw in an immense light that is God: 'something similar to how people appear in a mirror when they pass in front of it' a Bishop dressed in White 'we had the impression that it was the Holy Father'. Other Bishops, Priests, men and women Religious going up a steep mountain, at the top of which there was a big Cross of rough-hewn trunks as of a cork-tree with the bark; before reaching there the Holy Father passed through a big city half in ruins and half trembling with halting step, afflicted with pain and sorrow, he prayed for the souls of the corpses he met on his way; having reached the top of the mountain, on his knees at the foot of the big Cross he was killed by a group of soldiers who fired bullets and arrows at him, and in the same way there died one after another the other Bishops, Priests, men and women Religious, and various lay people of different ranks and positions. Beneath the two arms of the Cross there were two Angels each with a crystal aspersorium in his hand, in which they gathered up the blood of the Martyrs and with it sprinkled the souls that were making their way to God.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Annie said:


> Why does "Pope Emeritus" call himself that? Why not go back to Cardinal Ratzinger? Why does he still wear the papal ring and the white cassock? I think he was probably forced out, but who knows? Prophecies seem to line up with what's happening now.


There is no guarantee that the college of Cardinals is going to do any better a job if this pontiff dies or steps down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> There is no guarantee that the college of Cardinals is going to do any better a job if this pontiff dies or steps down.


100% correct jimbo, there ain't many guarantees in life! But sitting back and doing nothing is NOT an option when it come to the sexual and other abuses of children, not to mention the other atrocities.

But if you catholics want to get your church back on track, here is the recipe for success;

Arrest, Trial and Convict the pope, and as many of the known pedophiles and abusers in the church. Arrest, trial and convict those who have helped protect the pedophiles and abusers.

Stop treating these satan-worshippers as deity. Cut the head off the snake and kill the small snakes/cockroaches that try and slither away when the evil bosses are exposed.

It can be done, the problem is that too many in the catholic church have been brainwashed that the priests, bishops, cardinals. pope etc are god-like and not mere men. Cut these fools down with a vengeance.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> There is no guarantee that the college of Cardinals is going to do any better a job if this pontiff dies or steps down.


Most of the Cardinals are pickle smoochers or enablers.


----------

